# Bluetooth headphone adapter for AV receivers



## Rob514 (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there such a creature? If not, why?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Two I have tried out are the Avantree Saturn and the Miccus Mini-jack TX-4. You will want aptX for best sound. More detail in this recent review.


----------

